

Engineers can't design? Feedback/Suggestions on mine would be appreciated. - kerryusry
http://www.techstak.com/snapshots/detail/techstak-ui-update-for-v2

======
geeksharka
Great, clean UI. Beautiful, as always from the only coder I know who has a
keen sense of design and visual clarity.

------
kerryusry
Thanks for all the kind comments, it did take a fair amount of iterative work
to get it to this point.

------
muggens
I really like the post type icons, the whole site has a very clean organized
look.

------
kerryusry
johng, the site is a for interacting with fellow techies, posting useful
items, events and getting feedback on code and designs. Everything tech!

------
johng
Site looks great. I guess my questino is: What is it?

------
ivan_fragoff
Very clean, icon-based design.

------
trafficdev
slick interface and great icons, I think it looks great! I joined up now too.

